# Manchester woman, 70, holds up post office



## soulman (Feb 16, 2008)

> Police are hunting an armed robber aged up to 70 years old who held up a post office in Manchester.
> 
> The woman, believed to be aged between 65 and 70, entered the shop on Palatine Road in Northenden, on Thursday morning.
> 
> ...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7248555.stm

lol


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2008)

I told my mum to buy a less obvious coat.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 17, 2008)

You would have thought that after 70 years in Northenden, she'd have figured out there's nowt worth nicking.


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 17, 2008)

Jokes apart, maybe she was a pensioner out of money. I don't condone what she did but I don't know what I'd do under those circumstances.


----------



## dada (Feb 17, 2008)

on a sentimental note, i think it's sad that a 70 year old had to rob and to rob a post office.


----------



## soulman (Feb 17, 2008)

You're right, but it was the description that got me laughing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2008)

Warning

  	When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
And run my stick along the public railings
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick flowers in other people's gardens
And learn to spit.

You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat
And eat three pounds of sausages at a go
Or only bread and pickle for a week
And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes.

But now we must have clothes that keep us dry
And pay our rent and not swear in the street
And set a good example for the children.
We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.

But maybe I ought to practice a little now?
So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.

Jenny Joseph


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 18, 2008)

Gimme the money!


She must have been hanging around with Paddy in the Jockey a bit to much!


----------



## Kidda (Feb 18, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Warning
> 
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
> ...




how ace is mrs magpie


----------

